#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  長江故道 呦呦鹿鳴  來源：新華網 2021/5/19

## 狼王白牙

5月17日，一群麋鹿在石首麋鹿國家級自然保護區內活動。

　　位于湖北省天鵝洲長江故道邊的石首麋鹿國家級自然保護區，成群的麋鹿在這裏棲息生長。經過保護人員的多年努力，麋鹿種群發展迅速，已由1993年、1994年、2002年分三次從北京南海子麋鹿苑引進的94頭發展到如今的2000頭左右，並形成核心區、江南三合垸、小河楊波坦及湖南洞庭湖4個亞種群，全部自然放養，恢復了野生習性，自然保護區已成麋鹿的天堂。

　　新華社記者 饒饒 攝

以下點擊可以看大圖哦

----------

